# Who's the Bust of 2005



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Looking at this years draft class it's a mix of College,High School and European players. This year class is supposed to be fairly deep. But as in every year there is one player who is destined to be the "BUST". 

Who is your Choice as the "BUST" of 05'?

Me i'm looking at Chris Paul I don't know why I just got a felling that he's gonna be a flop


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Antione Wright


----------



## bdw0617 (Apr 4, 2003)

Channing Frye, Vesquez, Andrew Baynum


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think a lot of college basketball fans will be shocked that Felton isn't as good as Deron Williams and Chris Paul, and by not "as good" I mean no where close.

To be honest, I think it will be Andrew Bogut, but just because the #1 pick comes with certain expectations. He'll be closer to a Joe Smith than a Tim Duncan. Not comparing anyone, just saying he'll be on the Kandiman, Smith, Kwame end of the spectrum instead of the Duncan, AI end.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Bynum , Frye and Petro


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Deron Williams would be my pick. I just don't think he is as good as his draft status is going to be.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Martell Webster or Raymond Felton(not a bust but not as good as people think)


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

carmen electra


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Andrew Bogut, and Deron Williams.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> carmen electra


Can't be a bust
I never seen him drafted in the first round on any mock 
When you're drafted in the second round or later, you cant be a bust


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope you are joking...

I think Deron ends up being the best in this draft. I don't see how he becomes a bust.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

belgian said:


> crowTrobot said:
> 
> 
> > carmen electra
> ...


:rofl:

Anyway I say Joey Graham, Martell Webster.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

monta ellis, martynas andriuskevicius, roko ukic.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

marvin williams


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

maxrider said:


> marvin williams


 :swammi:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> I hope you are joking...
> 
> I think Deron ends up being the best in this draft. I don't see how he becomes a bust.


After watching him play in college, I am not sold on him becoming a solid NBA starter. That's just my thought though. I didn't say he would be a bad player, I just said due to how high he could be drafted, I don't think he will be worth the pick. Much like Joe Smith was.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I say Martell Webster, because I don't see where his game goes. He's not a bust, he's just a good starter. The best I see him being is Allen Houston or Glen Rice and even then, those guys were good but weren't superstars IMO. Hopefully, he becomes that good. He needs to round out his game. He can shoot, but what else can he do?


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Martell Webster


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

HKF said:


> I say Martell Webster, because I don't see where his game goes. He's not a bust, he's just a good starter. The best I see him being is Allen Houston or Glen Rice and even then, those guys were good but weren't superstars IMO. Hopefully, he becomes that good. He needs to round out his game. He can shoot, but what else can he do?


Don't diss my man Glen Rice  He retired an all time leading scorer for 2 teams and NBA All Star MVP. Not exactly horrible


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Martell Webster


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

geez seems like no one likes webster lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

kamego said:


> Don't diss my man Glen Rice  He retired an all time leading scorer for 2 teams and NBA All Star MVP. Not exactly horrible


I said the best, not that he'll make it there. If he becomes Houston or Rice, then he's a terrific pick. However, it remains to be seen if he'll become that.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm going to say Channing Frye. Didn't exactly dominate the college game and got pushed around a lot. He has some fire but especially if the Knicks pick him, he'll be no better than a 12-10 guy.


----------



## RunningWings (Jun 9, 2005)

Monta Ellis-Can you be a bust if everyone already knows that you suck.

Fran Vazquez-Another over-hyped European who is going to be in over his head. This guy is far from "can't miss."

Channing Frye-He'll just be a regular big man that gives you decent minutes, but nothin' overly productive. A Nazr Mohammed type. His ceiling is low.

Gerald Green-I just don't see it. He seems small and no part of his game really blows me away and tells me that he is going to be a star in this league. Personally, I'd rather have Webster. He seems ready to contribute a lot sooner than Green will be able to.


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

Marvin Williams
Deron Williams


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bogut!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Everyone in this draft is going to be a bust if you expect them to be superstars.The only player with that sort of potential is Chris Paul.Marvin Williams is going to be a good player,but all this talk of him being a superstar borders on the idiotic.Bogut and D.Williams will be very good players too,but the biggest thing Bogut has going for him is the fact that true post players are exceedingly rare and he looks to be a solid NBA starting center.

Of course Marvin Williams and Gerald Green can never be busts so long as they are drafted exclusively on potential,they can do nothing for the next fifteen years and still have potential.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Gerald Green. Garans ball barans


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Charlie V from Conn.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Martell Webster. I've said it since March.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i could see marvin williams as a tim thomas clone,

i dont buy monta ellis as a bust since no one is taking him lottery


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Gerald Green. *Garans ball barans*


i have no idea what the hell you are talking about...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Pistolballer said:


> i have no idea what the hell you are talking about...


It's pretty clear to me.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That Koralev kid. He will never see an NBA floor. If the Clippers draft him at 12...they are fools.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I think Andrew Bogut is just going to be a decent player, not living up to the expectations of a number one pick. 

also.. Martell Webster, and Rashad McCants.


----------



## the_dynasty09 (Jun 28, 2005)

maan, andrew bogut AND marvin williams. gerald green and chris paul are gonna beast.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Joey Graham and Raymond Felton


----------



## RunningWings (Jun 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> That Koralev kid. He will never see an NBA floor. If the Clippers draft him at 12...they are fools.


Oooooooooo. I forgot about him. I'm afraid you're probably right. It'll be typical Clippers if they select this guy. Wont be long before you can add him to the list of Europeans that don't pan out.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sean May, but the further down he's picked the less and less I'll believe that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

id say bogut & monta ellis


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Channing Frye and Antoine Wright.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pistolballer said:


> i have no idea what the hell you are talking about...


LOL its like hawaiian slang here in the islands. It basically means guarantee. haha. Sorry for the hawaiian slang. If i don't make sense again just tell me.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

:hurl::hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: Channing Frye :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl:


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Pistolballer said:


> i have no idea what the hell you are talking about...


LOL, it's hawaiian pidgin


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

I dissagree with most of you guys about webster and frye the real bust will be "Luc Bogut" to quote Mediocre Man


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Yaroslav Korolev and Monta Ellis.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

It disgusts me that nobody mentioned Yaroslav Korolev until the third page of this thread. I mean what the hell has this guy done to warrent a 12th overall pick? I guess I'm just pissed cause I'm a Clippers fan, and I really would want them to use the pick on someone a little more proven (WHICH IS EVERY OTHER PROSPECT THE DRAFT).


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Martell Webster.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

belgian said:


> Can't be a bust
> I never seen him drafted in the first round on any mock
> When you're drafted in the second round or later, you cant be a bust


Thats Carmen Electra


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

superdude211 said:


> Thats Carmen Electra


If he seriously does not know who she is we have some problems...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Oh, Rashad McCants. He's been compared to Rider and I don't know if I can disagree... though shorter.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

> marvin williams



What are you smoking....

maxrider said that a while ago...but that just suprizes me..

I'd say Monta Ellis, and.....ANDREW BOGUT.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Monta Ellis who is diet Dajuan Wagner.


----------

